# Getting cold air into a hot room



## Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

I am installing a window air conditioner in my apartment today. I will be also using a fan to get this cold air into the room that doesn't have the A/C unit. If I put the fan in the door between the two spaces, which direction should it blow?

1. Blow the cold air into the hot room?
2. Blow the hot air into the cold room?

Or, does it not work like that?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 20, 2012)

Better to try to get the cold air into the hot room...

Bet you're not liking Michigan too much now, right, Tim?  We used to have nice summers here, not these blast furnace affairs.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sure someone will correct me and know the science behind it, but I would say blow the cold air into the hot room. Seems like that's how my car's AC works, for example. It will be harder to remove the humidity in the second room (which is the part of the science, I think), but it should get the second room at least cooler than it is now.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim, I think if you place the fan on the floor blowing away from the AC you will pull more cold into the other room than if it is high in the doorway. Angling it up may help to throw the cooler air up into the room to avoid stratification of the air in the room. Overall, though, I think it will mainly help to circualte and therefore moderate the air temp in both rooms.

Joshua, we are certainly glad that you do shower, but I think maybe you should follow your cousin Sirmon's example and increase the frequency to at least once a week whether you need it or not. Especially in the summer months.


----------



## baron (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim said:


> I am installing a window air conditioner in my apartment today



How many btu is your AC unit, how big are the room's you want to cool. Depending on your answer your AC might not be big enough to cool two rooms. You just might over work the unit.


----------



## baron (Jun 20, 2012)

I know of people who will use a dehumidefier with a fan to get the moisture out of the air. You might try that in the second room.


----------



## Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

baron said:


> How many btu is your AC unit, how big are the room's you want to cool. Depending on your answer your AC might not be big enough to cool two rooms. You just might over work the unit.



I think I have enough BTUs. I calculated the square footage and it is covered. The issue is that the air has to go around a corner and through a doorway. 

Actually, I just checked, and I believe it is working. I am able to place a fan in a particularly cold part of my living room and the fan blows directly into the doorway of my bedroom. We are almost under 80F now.


----------



## Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim said:


> We are almost under 80F now.



[Snicker] ...I say we. But is actually just me. Just a lonely Puritan living by himself!


----------



## baron (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim said:


> We are almost under 80F now.



I'm jealous it's 83F in my house. I hate hot humid weather. Supposed to be hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> Joshua, we are certainly glad that you do shower, but I think maybe you should follow your cousin Sirmon's example and increase the frequency to at least once a week whether you need it or not. Especially in the summer months.



I second this recommendation.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 21, 2012)

AC works by removing heat from the air. So theoretically you should blow the hot bedroom air towards to air conditioner. Although in practice it probably creates enough circulation either way the fan points to equalize the two rooms.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 21, 2012)

AC works by removing heat from the air. So theoretically you should blow the hot bedroom air towards to air conditioner. Although in practice it probably creates enough circulation either way the fan points to equalize the two rooms.


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

Through the night, the two rooms equallized just fine, at 72 degrees.


----------



## baron (Jun 21, 2012)

Tim said:


> Through the night, the two rooms equallized just fine, at 72 degrees.



That's good. I'm down to 81F. I was thinking of putting in AC.


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought I was going to be okay. I wanted to be thrifty, to save money when possible. But, during this particular heat wave, it started to affect my sleep and, consequently, my work. Time is valuable, so I knew that it was a wise decision for me to get A/C.


----------

